# Sisters of Silence



## Kharnate_Follower (Jun 30, 2008)

They're like Sisters of Battle... but different.

For those who haven't read up on their Horus Heresy history, the Sisters of Silence (or the Silent Sisterhood), were a group of power-armored women who commanded the Black Ships that hunted down and captured psykers for various uses, such as the Adeptus Astronomica, or simply killed them if they were too dangerous. 

They are psychic "blanks", meaning that psychic power is unusable in their presence. 





































Still needs some touching up, but that will all come in time.

Comments and all for now...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Aww for a second I though someone converted SOB that would shut up, and get the battle brothers their damn sandwiches.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

dig the conversion, did it start out as a DE troop model??


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Very Nice, My only comment is that the breasts need to be reshaped a bit.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Nice, I've been waiting for someone to do this for a while. Overall nice job modelling. I'd be interested in a brief overview of the conversion process.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmm, interesting idea. How many are you going to make?
JB


----------



## Kharnate_Follower (Jun 30, 2008)

@JB Mallus- I'm making them for a Pre-Heresy squad competition, and the rules say anything between 3-20 or so. I'm going to start off with making the bare minimum of 3, then maybe 5 if I have the time. I really want to make a whole army 'count as' using SoB rules with Malcador the Sigillite leading them, but I'll see what happens in time. 

@Liber Heresius- Thanks, I'm glad you like it. I'm currently working on #2, so I'll try and make a step-by-step of the process. What I can say is that it uses a lot of GS, but I'll show the different pieces before and after being converted.

@Witch King of Angmar- Yeah, I realized that after the GS had hardened. I was going off of a picture in the HH artbook where the SoS's breast plates were slightly droopy, but after looking at the other art pieces of them, I realized that it wasn't in-line with the other ones. The next one will have that fixed.

@Dar'kir- The head (face-mask GS-ed) and arms are Dark Eldar Warrior, but the rest of the model is Dark Elf Corsair (with conversions). The bolter is obviously SM.

@LukeValantine- I lmao'd at that comment! 

Thanks for all the comments so far, and keep them coming!!

Keep posted for updates, and maybe Jenetia Krole at some point.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nicely done, especially like the color scheme. Cheers!


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great, I kinda hoped someone would model some sisters of silence and now here we have it. 

Good job have some rep for being the first I've seen to do this. +4


----------



## GenericName552 (Apr 3, 2010)

really nice live the head


----------

